# Tyres and the MOT



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Just had the MOT on the van done - passed, but with a couple of advisories!!!

One was the usual, annual, moan about pitted front discs - we have had this advisory for the last 3 years and it first appeared 3 months after we had new discs and pads fitted. I am not going to lose sleep over this one.........

The second was for the age of the tyres. NOW, this one has got me flummoxed. I have Googled and surfed all over the place and nowhere can I see any references to testers needing to 'advise' on the age of the tyres. OK, they are practically 10 years old, and I had intended to replace them this winter anyway even though they are showing no signs of deterioration, but the tester really laid it on thick that they should be changed and that hell and damnation would befall me should I ignore his advice. It wasn't a Kwik-fit place and no tyres are sold or fitted there, so I really couldn't see his angle, but he certainly made it clear that he would fail it next time if I didn't change them. Now THIS, I know, he cannot do.............

His attitude rather annoyed me because if it had been Flo who had taken the van in, she would have been in 'major flap' mode afterward and just bought new tyres there and then......

Just a heads up......it seems that this tyre age thing is getting popular....


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Age deteriorates the tyre walls & and whilst this might not be apparent looking at them, internally they would be weakened . . I think you'll be getting replies to the effect that 5 year old tyres (regardless of tyre wear) should be replaced.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I know that you understand garages can put anything they consider reasonable as an advisory note. It sort of defends them if something goes wrong later.

I well remember one garage who gave me an advisory note once, and I did absolutely nothing about it. The following year I took the vehicle to another garage who just laughed and passed it with no advisory.

Personally, I think you did well to get ten years out of your tyres with no problems. You must carry a good spare Carl.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cheers chaps!!!

Yes, 10 years out of a set of boots is a bit of a bargain, but I have looked after them, checked pressures very regularly etc. and been very lucky not to have any punctures or similar. The spare is a full-sized affair that lives in the rear garage of the van and has never seen tarmac.

Other than the age of them, the wear is negligible for the 50,000 odd miles that they have done. The rears are a tad more worn than the fronts, but that is only to be expected on a rear-wheel drive wagon.

I think the credit card is going to get hit hard!!!!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi carl

it is worth phoning around as when i got mine last week there was £28 diffarence per tire between tire sellers

i had conti tires that were just 5 years old with cracks between the tread blocks conti say small cracks are fine 
but as i wanted to upgrade size anyway i changed all 4 to 225/70/15r 112 for £372 and conti are collecting the old ones under warranty so hopefully i will get some refund for unused tread

they advised there latest conti van contact 100 that is designed to carry heavy loads and be abused it also is a 115 rating if used at slower speeds

barry


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Having seen a camper following a blow out on a rear tyre i agree with the guys advice

The camper was about 8/9 years old on original tyres and had just been bought by a young family who had loaded it up for their first holiday

They set off across europe driving to italy when the blow occured in a motorway tunnel

The guy admits as the treads looked ok he hadn't given any thought to them

The family had a very frightening experience but were all ok ,the camper wasnt 

Rear tyre ripped hugh hole in floor, ripped out entire wheel arch and made a right mess of the side wall 

Everyone concerned with his recovery agreed it was due to failure of an old tyre which failed while driving at motorway speeds for several hours


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

A reply from Michelin a year ago:

Tyres are made up of different kinds of material and rubber compounds with properties which give the tyre performances which are essential in order for it to function properly.

These component properties change over time, especially when the tyre is rolling.

In fact, if a tyre is stored correctly, it changes little. To give a rough estimation, a year of tyre usage will change the properties of the materials more than if the tyre is stored for 15 years (if the tyres are stored correctly).

For each tyre, this change is dependent on a number of elements such as the climatic conditions, storage conditions, conditions of use (load, speed, inflation pressure, maintenance, etc.) to which the tyre is subjected during its life.

The changes linked to tyre usage are quite variable so much so that it is impossible to predict exactly how long a certain tyre can be used for.

This is why, after 5 years of use, we recommend an annual inspection of the tyres (including those for the spare wheel) by a professional. We also recommend that tyres are replaced before reaching 10 years or more, even if these tyres appear to be good enough to be used and if they haven't yet reached the legal wear limit.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a look at Camskill's site, they offer 'supply only' prices but even with local fitting they are pretty competitive.

http://www.camskill.co.uk

Plus look on ebay, occasionally there are new branded tyre bargains to be had.

Peter


----------

